# Kerzel Hit and Miss



## weez (Jan 11, 2015)

After about 220 hours of work over the past 11 months, I have completed  my build of Kerzel's Hit and Miss.  This was my first IC engine and I am  very pleased with how it turned out.  The build log can be found *here*.















[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_GUp5UXmxE[/ame]


----------



## toolznthings (Jan 11, 2015)

First class job ! Congratulation !


----------



## bmac2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Congratulation Weez 
Very nicely done. Thats a beautiful engine and a nice runner. 
Thm:


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 11, 2015)

Great job. Runs really nice and looks great.


----------



## dmartine1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Realllllly nice!

Looks like mine a lot ... but you did the last stretch to get it completed ... which I have not yet !
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=5472


----------

